# Deputy Stephanie Pizanie



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Officer Down: Stephanie Dyanne Pizanie - [League City, Texas]

Biographical Details

Additional Info: Deputy Pizanie leaves behind a 6-month-old daughter.

Incident Details

Cause of Death: Deputy Pizanie was killed in a single-car accident. She was ejected from her vehicle and pronounced dead at the scene. The crash is still under investigation.

Off-duty constable killed in rollover accident
By MIKE GLENN
Copyright 2005 Houston Chronicle

An off-duty Galveston County deputy constable was killed Saturday night when her sport utility vehicle flipped over several times after swerving to miss vehicles she was passing at high speed on Marine Bay Drive near Twin Oaks Boulevard.

Precinct 7 Deputy Stephanie Pizanie died at the scene after being ejected from her Ford Expedition about 9:15 p.m., authorities said. No one else was injured.

League City police on Sunday issued a release saying that the fatal wreck was still under investigation. Officials from Galveston County Precinct 7 did not return multiple telephone calls seeking details.

The accident was witnessed by Michael Solon of Kemah, who was driving to a video store with his son when he saw in his rear-view mirror the fast-approaching headlights of the deputy's car.

"It went by me and moved my truck side-to-side. The SUV was doing well over 100 mph," Solon said. "That truck was doing everything it had."

Solon looked down the road and saw an ice cream truck in the left-hand lane, directly in its path.

"There was no way that (Pizanie's) truck, going this fast, was going to be able to maneuver," Solon said.

About 10 feet from impact, Solon said, Pizanie hit the brakes and swerved right, only to come up behind another vehicle in the right lane.

She immediately swerved back to the left, but apparently lost control, struck a median, then flipped over about 10 times.

"It was terrible," he said.

Solon was at the wreck within seconds. He saw Pizanie on the ground in front of the SUV.

"I knew that I had to walk up to her to see if she was alive," he said. "I went and checked her pulse, but she was dead."

Solon, who was later questioned by League City police, spotted her constable's badge in the debris strewn across the road.

Solon, who said he had to spend much of the night talking with his 9-year-old son about the fatal wreck, was shaken by the experience.

"She could have taken me out or my son out or both if I hadn't been paying attention," he said.

[email protected]


----------

